# Control primario de seguridad de flama Honeywell RA890



## yorsk2004 (Nov 27, 2017)

Estoy leyendo acerca del funcionamiento del control de flama RA890 de Honeywell (ver PDF), pero no logro entenderlo. Donde esta instalado, funciona con un sensor de llama UV y el quemador usa diesel como combustible.

Algun compañero que halla trabajado con controles de flama para que de una breve explicación del funcionamiento o de la secuencia.

Por lo que entiendo hace algunas secuencias para iniciar la llama y controlarla y funciona a base de relés, con logica ON-OFF.

¿Es posible y recomendable usar un PLC para reemplazar este control?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2017)

¿ Tiene llama piloto o cómo enciende el quemador de gasoil ?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Nov 27, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Tiene llama piloto o cómo enciende el quemador de gasoil ?



Ese es el problema que no enciende . Pero me imagino que tiene un suministro auxiliar de gas, para la ignición, sin embargo voy a observar y te comento.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2017)

Esos detectores se utilzan para evitar que quede saliendo gas, ya sea por fallo de encendido o porque se apago la llama.
Si te fijas en el diagrama de conecciónes maneja la válvula principal de gas, terminal 5,  la del piloto terminal 3 y el encendido en el terminal 4.
Para el encendido tienen un transformador para encendido que produce la chispa de ignición en la bujía de encendido, si el piloto no enciende da una alarma, si el quemador principal no enciende da otra alarma


----------



## yorsk2004 (Nov 27, 2017)

pandacba: Yo también interpreto que en el manual dice que tiene un termostato para apagado de llama en caso de alcanzar una temperatura alta, con el fin de evitar incendios.

Entonces NO es un control de regulación de llama, en el que se da un set point de un valor de temperatura y el sistema trata de mantenerlo estable.

Es posible cambiarlo a un PLC en caso que se encuentre averiado o que recomiendas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2017)

Poner otro control de llamas comercial 

Pero primero averiguá cómo la enciende . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 27, 2017)

Hola, he trabajado en sistemas de caldera, con equipamiento cómo se comenta. El sistema trabaja de la sig. manera y creo que debe ser similar en todos los casos.
En 1ra. instancia, para iniciar el encendido, arranca un ventilador de venteo para limpiar la cámara de posibles gases inflamables antes del encendido, ésto se conoce cómo barrido, luego se cierra una clapeta para evitar el venteo, y se acciona un yesquero electrónico para iniciar el encendido del piloto.
Luego se abre el alimentador de combustible en proporciones y se espera el encendido del quemador, en la misma instancia se abre la clapeta de venteo lentamente para alimentar la llama(ésto se llama bajo fuego). Y tanto el alimentador de combustible, cómo el venteo van en aumento, hasta alcanzar la llama de trabajo.
Ahora comienza el trabajo del detector de flama, pues si luego de unos segundos, no se detecta llama. Todo el sistema se detiene, menos el venteo que está temporizado.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Nov 27, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poner otro control de llamas comercial



Algo así como: No inventar lo que ya esta hecho.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero primero averiguá cómo la enciende . .







Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> En 1ra. instancia, para iniciar el encendido, arranca un ventilador de venteo para limpiar la cámara de posibles gases inflamables antes del encendido, ésto se conoce cómo barrido



Hasta acá trabaja bien, nosotros le llamamos "Purga" y se demora 250 segundos, lo hace un contador análogo. El contador termina la cuenta regresiva y el sistema da la señal para que el operario pulse el interruptor de encendido y no pasa nada. Hasta ahí llega.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 27, 2017)

Hola 





yorsk2004 dijo:


> Algo así como: No inventar lo que ya esta hecho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo trabaje con esos sistemas por varios años​ La unica diferencia ., es que la caldera era con gas (era "dual") ., nunca se uso con gas-oil​ Aunque el control era para usar tanto con gas-oil o gas​ El sistema funcionaba con un "programador" mecanico (parecido al de los lavarropas)​ No tenia piloto ., era con chispero (parecido a una bujia de auto) pero tenia sensor de llama UV y termico (termostatico)​ El modulador de gas ., es reemplazdo por una bomba de gas-oil​ El motor en el gas ., funciona igual que un servo de esos para arduino (mueve una llave de paso industrial de tipo esferico)​ El de gas-oil ., lo que maneja es una bomba de gas-oil (industrial tipo de lobulos)​ Tanto en un sistema como en otro ., el contolador es el mismo ., solo cambia el comando del motor (separado he independiente de esto) ., que en uno "modula" la llave y en otro varia la "velocidad/precion/caudal"​ Si no se enciende ., fijate el "CHISPERO"., (Algunos le adaptan un mini cañito como piloto) que es mas facil de prender​ Pero la contra ., es que sino lo hace ., llena de gas-oil el interior de la caldera​ No creo que lo puedas reemplazar con un PLC ., porque tambien tendras que readaptar el comando a las diferentes partes​ Aunque hay modelos nuevos del controlador (misma marca) ., ya totalmente electronicos ., pero que su funcion es igual​


----------



## yorsk2004 (Nov 29, 2017)

Después de estudiar el circuito en mención, quiero compartir el funcionamiento normal. Si hay errores por favor me colaboran en la corrección.

Primero la imagen del diagrama esquemático, sacada del datasheet.



Entre T y T va conectado un termostato, normalmente cerrado y se abre cuando llega a una temperatura máxima.

Entre F y G va conectado el sensor de llama UV, normalmente abierto y se cierra cuando detecta flama.

Las demás conexiones son obvias, incluso tienen sus nombres.

Al cerrar el Master Switch circula corriente por:
- LIMIT CONTROLLER, LINE VOLTAGE CONTROLLER Y TR1. Energiza el primario del transformador 1.
- TR2. Energiza el el primario del transformador 2.

En el secundario circula corriente por:
- T-T, THERMISTOR, 2K3, SAFETY SWITCH HEATER, SAFETY SWITCH Y 1K (LOAD RELAY).

Después de un breve tiempo 1K (LOAD RELAY) se energiza por completo, activa sus contactos y circula corriente por:

- LIMIT CONTROLLER, LINE VOLTAGE CONTROLLER, 1K1, 2K1. Activa la válvula de gas y enciende el piloto. Inicia la llama.
- T-T, 1K2, 1K3, 2K3, SAFETY SWITCH HEATER, SAFETY SWITCH Y 1K (LOAD RELAY). Se enclava el relé de carga. Se mantienen la protecciones. Se deshabilita el THERMISTOR porque 1K2 lo coloca en corto.

Como ya se inicio la llama, el sensor de llama se comporta como un "corto", con lo cual circula corriente por:
- G-F, 2K (FLAME RELAY). Activa el relé de llama y sus respectivos contactos.

Luego:

- Abre el contacto 2K1. Desactiva la ignición.
- Cierra 2K2. Activa la válvula del diésel.

Cuando el termostato alcanza el umbral de temperatura, se abre y desenergiza el relé de carga y este a su vez corta el suministro de corriente a las válvulas, se apaga la llama, el relé de llama también se desenergiza y todo queda como al principio. El sistema tratara de reiniciar de nuevo la operación.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hoy que baje el RA890G me di cuenta que tiene destrozado el relé de carga. Contactos desgastados y se mueven para lado y lado. ¿Se podrá reparar cambiándole el relé ?, o ¿será mejor comprar otro controlador completo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2017)

Fotos del relé ?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Nov 30, 2017)

Fotos del relé







​
Ademas, quiero saber si es posible probar el equipo mediante interruptores, emulando la activación y desactivación de los sensores (termostato y sensor de flama UV), ya que estos funcionan ON-OFF.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2017)

Metele limita a los contactos y acomodalo un poco , si , podés  switchear los sensores , SOLO PARA PRUEBAS 

Al final enciende un piloto con gas ? Tiene un chispero eléctrico ?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Nov 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final enciende un piloto con gas ? Tiene un chispero eléctrico ?



Si tiene piloto de gas pero no enciende. Donde estaba instalado ni siquiera se es escuchaba el clásico sonido del relé. Debe tener chispero eléctrico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2017)

Por norma de seguridad seguramente tenga dos electroválvulas en serie para el piloto a gas (una tras otra y bobinas en paralelo) . Aqui por lo menos así es la Norma.

Es chispero es cómo los de las cocinas , algo más bruto y potente.

Empezá a probar bobinas , electroválvulas , chisperos , etc.

Una vez lo hagas andar verás si le hacés un mantenimiento completo a ese o vas por uno nuevo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 30, 2017)

Hola 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Metele limita a los contactos y acomodalo un poco , si , podés  switchear los sensores , SOLO PARA PRUEBAS
> 
> Al final enciende un piloto con gas ? Tiene un chispero eléctrico ?


 SSSSSSSIIIIIIII ., se puede y proba como te dijo dosme​ Aunque estas bastante bien encaminado ., y por el esquema que subiste mas atras ., estas entendiendo como funciona​ Fijate como dijo dosme ., el chispero y el piloto ., EL CHISPERO ., es como un trafo (por lo general) del tamaño parecido a uno de microonda​ Si tiene piloto .,  revisa la electrovalvula  de apertura y cierrre​ Ese controlador  es muy bueno ., y es el que casi todos usan porque funcionando ., es muy confiable​ Cambia el rele ., te va a quedar mejor ., aunque el controlador es  bastante carito ., por estos lados​


----------



## yorsk2004 (Dic 17, 2017)

Este es el probador que quiero comprar o construirme: 




¿Alguien sabe donde y bajo que marca se puede conseguir? Sino no lo encuentro, me lo construiré, esta bueno.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 17, 2017)

conozco el 890, los relees son bastante movedizos son como los modelos antiguos con resorte por fuera y si tienen bastante movimiento, la ignicion en la caldera que conozco, se realiza por medio de un transformador de ignicion y dos puntas metalicas que estan cerca de la asprea, de diesel en mi caso, ahi sale pulverizado y enciende


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 18, 2017)

Hola





yorsk2004 dijo:


> Este es el probador que quiero comprar o construirme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Jn49TdIxg
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe donde y bajo que marca se puede conseguir? Sino no lo encuentro, me lo construiré, esta bueno.


Bueno  amigaso ., vienen de la misma marca que el programador de encendido de caldera​ Aunque talvez  ., consigas el ultimo modelo del probador (mejor opcion para invertir)​ Lo importante es que te fijes en el detalle ., de que modelos puede analizar/probar ., asi te cubre los modelos mas antiguos de controladores​ Suele estar bien indicado ., en el manual de uso ., incluso en la parte exterior de la caja contenedora​


----------

